# ازاى احصل على welding specification procedure (WPS) لهذا النوع من الانابيب



## eng_3eed2000 (28 مايو 2009)

ياجماعة ياريت حد يفدينى
الموضوع انى عندى محطة خفض غاز gas pressure reduction station (GPRS)
بتخفض من 23بار الى 10 بار. وسعة 25000متر مكعب فى الساعة.
المشكلة عندى ف لحام خط الغاز الى اخد من QP شركة البترول لغاية المحطة.
موصفات البيب مرفقة.
, ازاى اقدر احصل على welding specification procedure- WPS لهذا النواع من pipe line مرفق . مع العلم ان الخط سوف يمر ببة غاز طبيعى عند operating pressure 23Bar, max pressure=49 bar, hydurostatic pressure =70bar. ايضا المفروض اتبع API- standard ياريت برده حد القى الجزء ده فين فى standard . الخط طولة 150 متر . ياريت اقدر اعرف ازاى احسب expantion joint. حاجة اخيرة انا عارف انى زودتها اية افضل support لبيب واية ابعادة.

اتمنى المساعدة من هذا المنتدى العظيم ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 مايو 2009)

*How to make WPS*

اولا يا سيدى بالنسبة للـAPI المستخدم هو
API 1104 للحام وفيه WPS essential variables and welders test
,NDT المطلوب
بالنسبة لفحص الـPipe استخدم الـAP1 5L
بالسنبة للإختبار استخدم API 1100
بالنسبة لاى نوع من الوصلات او اى شىء فى الConstruction استخدم ASME 31.3
افتح Design Chapter هتلاقى فيه الى انت عايزه
ولا تنسانى من صالح دعائك
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للـSupport ممكن تستخدم اى نوع لان الخط مش طويل بس افضل حاجه استخدم
النوع الهلالى 
ولا تنس دهان الجزء بين السبورت والبيب ووضع اى ماده غير معدنيه مثل المطاط او البلاستيك
لتفادى التاكل 
وكمان اهم من التاكل هو عزل البابي عن اى توصيل كهربى يحدث للسبورت


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 مايو 2009)

عموما انا شغال منذ 6 سنوات فى البيب فى مصر وخارجها
لو محتاج اى حاجه ابعتلى على المايل [email protected]
وانا تحت امرك
لو عايز HYDROTEST PROCEURE او اى حاجه ممكن ابعتها لك 
بس اسالك الدعاء


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى سامح 2010اى بس انا طمعان اكتر ف كرمك
ياريت توضحلى اكتر
وياريت بردة تقولى القى api 1104&api 1100 فين اول ترفعهم لو عندك
كمان انا عاوز اعرف البيب الى مختارة صالحة لهذا التطبيق ام لا فين القى الموضوع ده
وبردة محتاج اعرف كل حاجة عن طريقة اللحام مثلا 1. نوع الحام كهربه ولا ارجون 2. نوع سلك الحام وقطرة
3. تظبيط الكهربة 4. نوع الاختبارات الى هتم بعد اللحام.

معلشى انا لسة جديد ف الموضوع علشان كدا الامور متلخبطة معاية شوية ياريت تساعدونى اكتر


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 مايو 2009)

*ماشى يا هندسه اتفضل الـapi1104 & api 5l*

يا هندسه API 1104 فيه اللحام وكيفية فحصه
والـAPI 5L فيه كيفية فحص المواسير وسماحايتها من حيث THICHNESS & DIAMTER & LENGTH وهكذا
طريقة اللحام اللى هتستخدمه هى لحام كهرباء SHIELD METAL ARC WELDINGوبالنسبة للوصلات اللى موجوده على الخطNozzles اقل من 3 بوصه اللحام ارجون
ماشى يا سيدى
اسالك الدعاء


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 مايو 2009)

*سلكة اللحام*

تلحم كهرباء نازل او طالع 
first pass with 6010 electrode
filling and cap by 7010 for down hill
or 7018 uphill
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 مايو 2009)

*Wps for pipe line*

See attached file about wps for
pipe line


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 مايو 2009)

*Welding Pipeline Handbook*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هنا كل ما يحتاجه المهندس عن لحام وصلات الانابيب اتمنى يعجبكم .:28:*​ 
see attached link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134124.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 مايو 2009)

مع الشكرللمشرف/ للمهندس هانى شرف الدين
see attached link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132796.html


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (28 مايو 2009)

طيب ياجماعة ازى احسب expantion joint لبيب المرفقة مع العلم ان طول الخط 150متر .


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (30 مايو 2009)

ياجماعة محدش عارف ازاى احسب expasion joint ولا اية
ياريت لو حد عارف ميبخلشى علينا وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## elboshy (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## jalaltalib (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم الى الاخ سامح 2010
عايز تزودني بكتاب او كود يوضح hydrotest proceure
وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------

